# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Türkçe  Rusça İsimlerde Cinsler ve Çoğul Ekleri - ИМЯ

## MasterAdmin

Rusça'da isimler 3 cinse ayrılıyor. Eril, dişil ve nötr. Genellikle isimlerin sonlarına bakarak hangi cinsten olduğunu anlarız. İstisnaları olmakla beraber bazı temel kurallar:  *МУЖСКОЙ РОД - Eril cins:*  
Sözcük	Sonu
дом (ev)     bir ünsüz ile
чай (çay)   -й ile  *ЖЕНСКИЙ РОД - Dişil cins:*  
Sözcük	Sonu
картина (resim)   -a ile
семья (aile)        -я ile      *СРЕДНИЙ  РОД - Nötr cins:* 
Sözcük	Sonu
письмo (mektup)     -o ile   
платьe (elbise)       -e ile     
Türkçe'deki -ler, lar eklerine karşılık Rusça'da daha çok sayıda çoğul eki bulunmaktadır:   *Sözcük sonu---------------------Çoğul eki---------Örnek*
sert ünsüzle biten eriller;~~~~~~~ы~~~~~~~~~~стол - столы (masalar)
-a ile biten dişiller 
-ь, -й, -я ile biten tüm isimler~~~~-и~~~~~~~~~двeрь - двери (kapılar) 
-k, -г, -x, -ч, -щ, -ж, -ш,~~~~~~-и~~~~~~~~~нога - ноги (bacaklar)
ile biten eril ve dişiller 
-o ile biten nötr isimler ~~~~~~~~-a~~~~~~~~~окно - окнa (pencereler) 
-e ile biten nötr isimler~~~~~~~~-я~~~~~~~~~мoре - моря (denizler)    
İsimlerin cinslerini ve çoğul eklerini bilmeliyiz çünkü sıfat ve zamirleri nasıl kullanacağımız onlara bağlı. Mesela bir örnek:  *Красивый (güzel):*   *Cins*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*Sözcüğün değişimi*
eril:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~красивый мяч(top)
dişil:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~красивая девушка(kız)
nötr:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~красивое море(deniz)
çoğul: (tüm cinsler için)	~~~~красивые мячи ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~красивые девушки ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~красивые моря   Source: MasterRussian.com - Noun Gender and Number
Translation: ruscakursu.blogcu.com

----------

